# mayhem and mischief



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

i was scrolling thru the pics and you know...eh, o.k. seen it before, then i got to the last pic and was overjoyed.:laughing:

Cool thing, i get to see 'em again when Harry posts.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Yep.... pretty bad looking downspout there.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Left the sidewqays light , removed the motion and haphaz romex.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

So, they paid to have it hacked in, and then paid again to have you remove it? :huh:

-John


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Big John said:


> So, they paid to have it hacked in, and then paid again to have you remove it? :huh:
> 
> -John


Stoped working.......tenant paid for it and didn't like my price.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> Stopped working....


 I, for one, am shocked. 

-John


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Big John said:


> So, they paid to have it hacked in, and then paid again to have you remove it? :huh:
> 
> -John


Hopefully the paid more the second time to have it done right.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

3xdad said:


> i was scrolling thru the pics and you know...eh, o.k. seen it before, then i got to the last pic and was overjoyed.:laughing:
> 
> Cool thing, i get to see 'em again when Harry posts.
> 
> Attached Thumbnails



What...?:laughing::laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Doc.. you see the Nassau cop who made $148,000.00 last year with overtime and gets caught stealing $40.00 worth of baby food from Stop & Shop.. what a moron.. :no:

I figured that would be a bright spot in your day.. :thumbup:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

B4T said:


> Doc.. you see the Nassau cop who made $148,000.00 last year with overtime and gets caught stealing $40.00 worth of baby food from Stop & Shop.. what a moron.. :no:
> 
> I figured that would be a bright spot in your day.. :thumbup:


Almost all these Nassau cops are criminals, when i got arrested I had some young cop showing me these "cool" handgun pics on his phone:blink:. He'll get promoted to a desk job after he pleads guilty to a misdemeanor with a fine.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Sparky J said:


> Hopefully the paid more the second time to have it done right.


they got removed, this was the tenants thing. He thought he was getting a few free extras he kept bothering me for. I gave him an estimate. He was underjoyed.


----------



## MIKEFLASH (Apr 14, 2012)

Pretty sure a handyman did this too 









But they sure saved some money not hiring an electrician 


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

MIKEFLASH said:


> Pretty sure a handyman did this too
> 
> View attachment 13441
> 
> ...


The only thing that would make that better would be to discover that the cord and cap had been hollowed out to make a raceway into the box for a splice:laughing:


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I'm probably living under a rock, but that's my first time seeing that commercial. Now I'm gonna change my insurance provider just by virtue of the fact they made me laugh so damn hard.

-John


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

Big John said:


> I'm probably living under a rock, but that's my first time seeing that commercial. Now I'm gonna change my insurance provider just by virtue of the fact they made me laugh so damn hard.
> 
> -John


I'm the smartest raccoon I know, lol!


----------

